# DishHD Gold



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

I just ordered the DishHD Gold Package. On their website it lists the Dish 180 package with 23 HD Channels. They do NOT say what the 23 HD channels are. Does anyone know? Thanks


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

TNT, Discovery HD Theater, HDNET events, HDNET movies, ESPN, ESPN II, Universal HD, 15 channels of VOOM. HGTV & Food Channel will be added in March.
I'm missing one?


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

15 Voom channels
HDNet
HDNet Movies
ESPN-HD
Discovery HD
TNT-HD
Universal HD
ESPN2-HD

I'm missing something, but I'm not sure what.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

olgeezer said:


> TNT, Discovery HD Theater, HDNET events, HDNET movies, ESPN, ESPN II, Universal HD, 15 channels of VOOM. HGTV & Food Channel will be added in March.
> I'm missing one?


For reasons difficult to understand, Dish is including Dish PPV HD programming in the count. Prior to the metallic packages one did NOT have to subscribe to the HD PAK to get access to Dish PPV HD. Regarding the HGTV and Food turn ups, Eric Sahl said "second quarter" in the Charlie Chat.


----------



## GJ Tom (Aug 14, 2004)

Here is a link to the HD programing from the Dish site: HD Channel Directory

It's hidden on their Programing tab, then Program Guide


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah I don't get why they aren't more clear about it. It just lists the SD channels and says includes 23 HD channels but doesnt' list them. Dish has never been too goo good when it comes to website design.


----------



## rdopso (Jan 26, 2004)

GJ Tom said:


> Here is a link to the HD programing from the Dish site: HD Channel Directory
> 
> It's hidden on their Programing tab, then Program Guide


The link appears to specifically show the HD channels (highlighted with white background).


----------



## liferules (Aug 14, 2005)

mya23rd said:


> Yeah I don't get why they aren't more clear about it. It just lists the SD channels and says includes 23 HD channels but doesnt' list them. Dish has never been too goo good when it comes to website design.


It does list them, but you need to select the "category" of HD from the side...i.e. sport, movies, etc... Kind of poor website programming IMO, but it is there...


----------



## Sam 8 (Feb 4, 2006)

I agree, I'm a newby here who has just watched and waited until now for the nextgen HD box to be released, trying to avoid the problems of the 921/942.
I stepped up and ordered the 622, and I am looking forward to it's install on 2-25.
I went to the Dish website and tried to decipher what package to buy when I finally get to watch HD on my 2 year old HDTV.
Their website is not even remotely user friendly when it comes to comparing packages, or even determining what channels are included in which package.
As seems to be the norm, I get more info from the folks on here than I do from Dish. The link to the page GJ Tom gave us needs to be a little easier to find, it is the core of the info we're trying to examine.


----------

